# Can't Move Apps To SD Card Galaxy A8.0 Tablet



## spirittoo (Sep 14, 2002)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab A (8.0", 2019) SM-T290 S/N:R9WM80Q9EVJ I am using a ScanDisk 32Gb micro SD card. I saw this video ... @9:00






He shows how it is done, but on my tablet the "change" button is not present. The tablet see the sd card, but I see no way to get it to store apps or anything else.

What am I missing?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Here are reasons why certain apps can't be moved.
https://www.technipages.com/android-cant-move-app-sdcard

I have older Samsung tablets. (10.1" 2016 and 8" 2017)I never use the micro sd card to have apps.
I use different microsd cards with books and movies on them.


----------



## spirittoo (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't even have a grayed out option ... there is nothing there at all. How do I put video on the sd card?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I rip DVDs on a Windows computer then put the resulting mp4 files, through Windows Explorer on a micro sd card.


----------

